# Rockford Fosgate Radio/CD Difference



## jsampsell (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, after some serious time looking around the boards and doing different searches to find something similar to what I am wondering about, I am actually going to post. I just got my 05 1.8S Special Edition about 4 weeks ago. I got the Special Edition simply because of the Rockford Fosgate (or as I've found out on other threads - Clarion) system. I am a classical and jazz musician and enjoy listening to the full range of a piece of music. I don't need to bounce down the road, but I wanted the woofer. For me, it sounds pretty good. So, here is my question. (And, please, for those of you who hands down think that its a piece of crap system no matter what, don't waste time replying to this. I've seen all of the posts of who think its garbage.) Has anyone with the RF system ever noticed that the bass is barely amplified when listening to the radio versus playing a CD? I have a background in radio as well, so I do realize that some stations just don't sound as good as others, but the system in my previous vehicle that came off of the rear speakers via a LOC into a small amp/subwoofer combo sounded great no matter the source. I am wondering, since this RF system is controlled all through the amp under the back deck, if it is meant to be for some odd reason. Anyone heard of such things or noticed the same things? Or am I just crazy?


----------



## jsampsell (Jun 12, 2005)

Alright, now. I know I'm new around here, but I figured I'd get some kind of response. I hope it wasn't because I said not to reply if you thought it was just a crappy system altogether. Maybe nobody that started with this system actually kept it long enough to notice the difference I have. If noone has actually experienced what I've described, any of you audio-gods out there have any good guesses as to why it might be happening?
Thanks,
jsampsell


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

hhmmm my 05 SE does the same thing. It doesnt really bother me much because when I want bass I usually put in a CD. And I am happy to know that I am not the only one that thinks the RF system sounds good.


----------



## jsampsell (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks for the reply. it is good to know someone will actually reply to newbie posts.


----------

